# dendrobium questions...



## paphioboy (Jun 14, 2007)

i have a few things to ask about seasonal dendrobiums ( d. farmeri, lindleyi, aphyllum etc...). hope somebody can help me...  firstly, do all of these species have the same resting period? or does it differ from species to species? generally, how long should i rest them? 

secondly, to make seasonal dendrobiums flower, is it more important to keep them dry or keep them cool?  

n lastly, i have had some difficulty cultivating dends of the nigrohirsute type... currently, i plant them in small pots of fern-root coz they didn't seem to like charcoal, which i use for other dends... can anybody please tell me their culture regime? thanks...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2007)

I know somewhere on the www I saw a post about the types that are deciduous, I think the importance was not to overwater them in the resting period so they don't rot. I don't grow a lot of things w/ pseudobulbs so I dont know, I'm trying some kingianums now and overwatering as usual. Hopefully I won't kill them.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Paphioboy google "dendrobium care" or "dendrobium caring tips" or try wikipedia... All are helpfull but not clearly though... 

Good searching...Bye...


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 4, 2007)

I suspect both are important. You don't want them cool and wet, that will lead to rot. They all need a cool, dry rest and I give this group the same rest period. I usually do that for at least 8 - 10 weeks but a minimum of six is needed, I believe. lindleyi, I don't restart watering until the spikes have broken through the sheaths. In nature they still get a small amount of rain 5-10 mm per month and daily dew for the humidity levels are still close to 75%. The winter lows are 7.2 - 8.3 C but the daytime highs still rise to 21 C


Erik, kingianums need plenty of water and fertilizer at this time of the year but keep the fertilizer low nitrogen. I have most of my kingianums growing in S/H. I then let them go dry for their cool, bright rest.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 5, 2007)

tq, Ron-NY... i heard from many dend growers that lindleyi cannot bloom successfully in Malaysia... because it is a high-altitude plant that likes cool n moist conditions. but malaysia is hot and wet whole year round... Surprisingly, i have seen a photo of a plant flowering in Singapore.. the plant was supposedly dried off for several months to get it to bloom...


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 5, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> tq, Ron-NY... i heard from many dend growers that lindleyi cannot bloom successfully in Malaysia... because it is a high-altitude plant that likes cool n moist conditions. but malaysia is hot and wet whole year round... Surprisingly, i have seen a photo of a plant flowering in Singapore.. the plant was supposedly dried off for several months to get it to bloom...



If you really want to try it, give a go at it. Let us know if you succeed.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanx Ron, the plants are in active grow, sending up new bulbs. When is their rest period, after the leaves grow?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 5, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Thanx Ron, the plants are in active grow, sending up new bulbs. When is their rest period, after the leaves grow?


Eric, I leave my plants out in the fall until the first heavy frost is predicted. I then bring them in for a cool, bright and dry rest.


----------



## Rick Barry (Jul 5, 2007)

Any generalization regarding Dendrobium culture is bound to be wrong for some species, even within those calling for a cool, dry rest. The best reference I've seen for recommendations for each species is the Bakers' Dendrobium book. It provides detailed climate data for for each species' habitat, and indicates that species vary considerably in which months are wettest as well as driest, depending upon geographical location and altitude. Lengths of dry periods vary also. Light intensity typically should be greatest during dry periods, and that may call for supplemental lighting during northern winters.

Regards,
Rick


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 5, 2007)

Rick Bakers book is what I use as cultural reference for my Dends.


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 6, 2007)

My dendrobiums bloom fairly easily in my greenhouse with pretty simple culture. I water and fertilize heavily in the growing season, then when the temperatures cool down the watering is cut down. Of course that's the procedure for most plants during the winter so contriving to artificially dry things out isn't really a factor, it's the only way for your plants to survive cooler temperatures without rotting or fungal problems.


----------

